# Brasselton Hunting Club ?



## huntnnut (Dec 22, 2004)

Anyone know anything about an 1800 acre hunting club in the Brasselton area?  I understand it's private property and that Governor Perdue hunted their recently.

Just curious as it is close to where I live.


----------



## sniper13 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Tell me if you find out !!!!!*

I've lived here most of  my life, and never heard of it, but SURE would like to find out more about it. Possibe @ state Arboritum off Liberty Ch, Rd. but other than that I don't have a clue.
Some of the local Game Wardens hunt the arboritum , complete with salt and bait. if you see them, don't mention it to them  or YOU'LL be hte one in trouble.
Let me know if you hear anything. 
Also, do you have a good place to shoot 150-300yds anywhere nearby?


----------



## red dirt (Dec 23, 2004)

what about the area across from the ARCTIC CAT shop.  that was a hunting club at one time not sure of any details. still have some scattered food plots.


----------



## tknight (Dec 23, 2004)

I think some doctor use to own that land, I bet that's where it could be if there is such a place.   :


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 23, 2004)

Guy's, a friend of mine mentioned it to me.  A customer of his apparently manages the property and sort of invited him to hunt it sometime if I'm not mistaken although he's not really a hunter.  Being that he's not really a hunter, he knew not what questions to ask about the place.  I guess that's why he called me and told me about it.  He usually see's him about once a week and is suppose to try and find out more about it.  Also from what I understand they have a 1/2 dozen or so folks who work the place so it must be pretty nice.

Sniper, I know of no places to shoot in the area, though several of us recommended having a range incorporated on that chunk of property that Gwinnett County recently purchased for use as a park.  Of course if it is approved, it's still going to be awhile before it is built though later is better than nothing.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 23, 2004)

The property in question is owned by the family of the late mall developer Mr. Scott Hudgens.

It is in the limits of Hoschton.

It is over 1800 acres bounded by Hwys 53, 211 and Covered Brige road. Mulberry river is the other boundary.

The red brick building at the corner of Hwy 53 and Covered Bridge/Old Peachtree is the old hospital. It is used for lodging guests and meals .

I am not aware that it is operated as a club. For many years it was an exclusive, private hunting preserve. 

Big Bucks, Turkey, and released quail are hunted there. There is also a managed waterfowl impoundment.

It's a beautiful place.  If your friend has the chance to hunt there , he should go.


----------



## firebiker (Dec 23, 2004)

*yep Red dirt*

I am pretty sure red dirt is right about the property across from the Arctic cat dealership( North georgia Motorsports) this land was owned by the late Scott Hudgens ( he developed gwinnett mall & the mall Of Ga) this land borders Hwy 53 on one side with over a mile  or two of road frontage and on peachtree rd with the same down to the Mulberry river, with the river as a border. I have heard there is between 1600 to 2000 acres there. also located on the property is a swamp and the food plots on the land look like landing strips at hartsfeild International! you can see one from hwy 53. I heard the property was used to entertain political figures on Deer, Turkey, Duck and quail hunts. a Captain I served with a few years back killed a really nice 12Pt. on the property. his family was involved in politics in Gwinnett county several years ago, his father was a Comissioner in Gwinnett at one time. man I would love to hunt this property it is a awesome place, I see deer all the time when I ride by there( I live about 3 miles from there)


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 23, 2004)

Agarr and Firebiker, I'm sure that's the property he was referring to because he said it was owned by someone who had developed some of the local malls.

I also believe it's still operated as an exclusive club as you fellows mentioned.  He mentioned the governor just hunted there a week or so ago when he called me about it.  

Oh well, I was hopeing to possibly find a nice place to hunt locally, though that doesn't seem to be the case here.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sniper13 (Dec 23, 2004)

Red Dirt- right again. When will I ever learn to listen to ya)

That property is beautiful. In addition to the deer heard, there's pheasent too. Lord only knows what else is in there.

 
Before Ya'll rag me too much --- ? Black Panther
Several years ago I was coming home from Winder and saw something cross the road up ahead of me. When I got closer, YEP, there was a Panther going up the bank toward Black Witch farm. Maybe they LIKE beef.
If it wasn't a Panther, Could have been a 60-70lb house cat I suppose.


----------



## Killer (Dec 23, 2004)

This land is loaded with deer and ducks.  My step brothers family owns the 350 acres next to this huge tract.  We benefit from it by having awesome duck hunts and by seeing the bucks grow in age.  We have taken some nice deer on the property but the best part about it is the duck hunting.  The property is on the other side of mulberry creek fromt the large tract.  When I hunt on his property i really never hear any shooting over there, so I don't know how often they hunt it.  I can only hope that this land will never be developed into some golf course community.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Dec 24, 2004)

My great uncle manages this property.  He has worked for the Hutchins family for many years.  He does all the tractor work, dirt road scraping, bush hogging, food plots ex.  They still have a lot of people they envite to hunt the property.  They have stands built all over it and family and rich friends come in and hunt while in town.  They also have fishing pond stocked with hybrids, and different kinds of fish in each ones.  My great uncle says when he feeds them every day they churn on top of the water.  They have some really big catfish.  As of Thanksgiving they had not killed anything bigger than an 8 pt.  He said it was slow this year.  They usually get some big ones.  My great uncle dont really care about hunting and he tells me of big bucks he sees while working all the time.  He also finds big sheds.  One of the retired game wardens even hunts on this property.  If any of you have a chance to go, dont pass it up.  They are real picky about who can hunt it.  Im a family member of the overseerer and I cant even hunt or fish on it all though I have never really tried to get permission.


----------

